# Katerskill Falls, Haines Falls, NY



## sambrody44 (May 19, 2009)

A few of a set I took at Katerskill Falls outside of Palenville, NY. Believe it or not, I've lived within half an hour of these falls all my life and this was my first trip.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## blood00286 (May 19, 2009)

i enjoyed the pictures, but what's the setup?


----------



## teneighty23 (May 20, 2009)

beautiful pictures! looks like a nice area, i dunno how you did not see these before! your mad man!


----------



## sambrody44 (May 20, 2009)

blood00286 said:


> i enjoyed the pictures, but what's the setup?



Canon 400D/XTi with the kit 18-55mm lens and a B+W Circular Polarizer on a tripod.


----------



## sambrody44 (May 20, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## Olcoot (May 21, 2009)

Nice shots, if your had used  a neutral density filter or a polarizing filter it would helped a lot with the the blown out sky and pulled more detail in the smooth water.


----------



## decaphotography (May 22, 2009)

_Very nice.  Isn't that always the way.  Some of the best gems are in our own back yards but we rarely see them.

Number 3 is a bit bright/washed out at the top.  The polarizer mentioned would help with that.
_


----------



## LaFoto (May 22, 2009)

Well, he did mention he was using a Polariser.
I guess the sun was not at the best of degrees for the last so the polarizer could do its work. Have you tried cropping out as much of the blown sky as you possibly could and re-watched the photo then? Would it be better?

Did you apply any pp to them? Or are you a strong believer of SOOC-photos (straight out of camera)? For a slight shift of the curves could do them some good, I think. 

Lovely area to go to - and you had never been?  This is how it always is: you tend to overlook the gems that are too close to where you are.


----------



## sambrody44 (May 22, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Well, he did mention he was using a Polariser.
> I guess the sun was not at the best of degrees for the last so the polarizer could do its work. Have you tried cropping out as much of the blown sky as you possibly could and re-watched the photo then? Would it be better?
> 
> Did you apply any pp to them? Or are you a strong believer of SOOC-photos (straight out of camera)? For a slight shift of the curves could do them some good, I think.
> ...



I had the polarizer on mostly to allow longer exposures to get the effect of the water I wanted. The sun was not at the optimal angle for use of the polarizer to deepen the sky, but the primary reason the sky seems blown out is the big cloud that was there. That is not blown out sky but in fact a cloud. I did try to crop out the sky and replace it but the trees made it difficult.

This shot is mostly SOOC with some slight RAW adjustments and minor dodging and burning. I agree that it could really benefit from a curves adjustment because while trying to brighten the foreground a bit, the background got a little to light. Unfortunately I have yet to master curves and need to read up on it a bit for situations such as this. 

P.S. Feel free to re-edit!


----------

